# New pics, Day 70 of Flower?



## Tool46 (Sep 12, 2006)

So its been a while since i put some new pics up,  So i thought id put some up here.  please let me know what you guys think.  Growing is alot of work, and well it is sure nice to get complements on my babies.  Thanks guys.


----------



## dream grower (Sep 12, 2006)

Lookin' Great .Hats off to you indoor growers!!


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 12, 2006)

Very Nice! Sweet!

Peace


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 12, 2006)

Almost done huh.....?


----------



## Tool46 (Sep 12, 2006)

hell yeah there almost done.  Im hoping only another week, two are very close maybe only a few days, but one doesn't have any red hairs yet and it just keeps getting fatter fatter.  very close i can almost taste it.


----------



## monkey (Sep 12, 2006)

can u answer me some Questions..
1.what light cycle are u doing is it 12/12
2.what strain are u growing?


----------



## Tool46 (Sep 12, 2006)

Monkey
yeah im running 800w of light 12-12,  im not sure the strain just bag seed,  it was good bag seed though when i first started this operation, i had some humble and purple, and white rhino seeds but i didn't know which seeds they were or even if i got any of those to live or not so i dont know the strain.  Can i ask why you ask Monkey?


----------



## monkey (Sep 13, 2006)

Tool46 said:
			
		

> Monkey
> yeah im running 800w of light 12-12, im not sure the strain just bag seed, it was good bag seed though when i first started this operation, i had some humble and purple, and white rhino seeds but i didn't know which seeds they were or even if i got any of those to live or not so i dont know the strain. Can i ask why you ask Monkey?


because u say your at day 70 and they look no where nere done,,,there all still white and the calyxes having swelled


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great Tool46. I bet you can't wait to cut those beauties down and smoke'em up.   Great job man. *


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW im jealous  grow looks amazing


----------



## Tool46 (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks to everyone for the kind words.  Almost done i cant wait.


----------



## Tool46 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry its been so long since ive posted. Ive been have relationship probs. By the way the smoke report on my weed.  Well let me put it this way ive been in a complete daze for weeks now lol.  Very smooth and has a sweet smell.


----------



## cabby1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Tool46 said:
			
		

> Sorry its been so long since ive posted. Ive been have relationship probs. By the way the smoke report on my weed. Well let me put it this way ive been in a complete daze for weeks now lol. Very smooth and has a sweet smell.


 
Relationship problems eh? That **** sucks. So the smoke it good then Post some nugget pics if you can sometime


----------

